# نياحة  القمص ابرام التوماسى



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 يناير 2015)




----------



## الفصول الاربعة (31 يناير 2015)

*الرب يرحمه ويسكنه الملكوت
الصبر والعزاء لأهله وكل محبيه​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (31 يناير 2015)

*تعاملت شخصياً   مع الاب القمص  ابونا ((ابرام الصمؤءئيلي))
وتميز بالمحبة  والبساطة الى ابعد الحدود
1) هو المحبة الكاملة - كان  ينصت لى فى عرض مشكلتى..
2)  يتأثر هو وينفعل بمشكلة الزائر  او طالب المشورة كانها مشكلته.
كانت تعليقاته شديدة الاقتضاب جدا جدا ..عبارات موجزة لابعد الحدود..
مرة من المرات .... تملكتنى  الثورة  والشكوك ازاء وجهه البشوش  وهو يعدنى بحل المشكلة  اثناء سردى لها - كان هذا الحل محالا وقتها ...قلت هذا الراهب لا يقول الصدق اهو  بيقول للناس اى شئ..
لكن طبعا غيرت رأئئي بمجرد ان عدت من عرب بنى واصل بساقلته الى  مدينتى الاصلية وباشرت حياتى العادية..
2} - ضيافة  ومحبة باذلة 
كان  يصمم - واحيانا بعصبية وانفعال بالغ  -  ان يتم تقديم اقداح الشاى  عدة   دورات على كل زائري  ديره البسيط فى عرب بنى واصل ساقلته.
ومرة   رفض  ان نغادر الدير ورفض ان نسلم عليه قبل ان  نتغدى معه  وكان وقتها صوما   ولفت نظرى جمال وجبة البصارة بالعيش الشمسي الفلاحى   الجميل ...كنا نتقاسم الوجبة مع عشرات من طائر الحمام ....حمام الانبا توماس
----------
نفعنا الله  ببركة الرجل البسيط المملؤء بالمحبة والبساطة والايمان  والذى عرف عنه ان كلمته   لا تنزل الارض ابدا...​*


----------



## BITAR (1 فبراير 2015)

*راحه ابديه من رب السماء للقمص / ابرام
وصبرا وعزاءا لكل محبيه*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 فبراير 2015)

*بالصور تشييع جنازة المتنيح ابونا ابرام الانبا توماس






انتهت منذ قليل صلاة الجناز على جثمان المتنح ابونا  ابرام الانبا توماس( الصموئيلى ) وكيل دير الانبا توماس بالخطاطبة . بدأت  المراسم بصلوات تسبحة نصف الليل اعقبها القداس الالهى الذى ترأسه صاحبى  النيافة الحبرين الجليلين ( الانبا ابرام اسقف الفيوم ورئيس دير الملاك  غبريال بجبل النقلون والمشرف على دير الانبا توماس بالخطاطبة والانبا صليب  اسقف ميت غمر وتوابعها) ثم بدأت صوات الجناز وسط حضور لفيف من رهبان الدير  والاباء الكهنة والمئات من محبى ابونا ابرام الانبا توماس الذين توافدوا  على الدير منذ صباح اليوم لالقاء نظرة الوداع على جثمانه الطاهر واخذ بركته  .*​*


*


----------

